

Ask HN: How to deal with the anxiety of going bald? - thewarrior

This seems to be a rather weird thing to ask here but I&#x27;m suffering from baldness in my early 20s. Aside from the trauma one might
feel at losing one&#x27;s hair , I feel that people might discriminate against me since I look older. 
I realise that the ideal way is to just embrace it and go with it but I&#x27;m finding it hard.<p>Is this something I shouldn&#x27;t bother
with ?<p>How did you guys overcome your awkwardness ?
======
weddpros
"people might discriminate against me since I look older": young men are
afraid of being discriminated for their young age. So you could experience
positive discrimination instead.

When I was in my late 20s and became a manager, I worked to lower the pitch of
my voice, to sound older...

------
lsiunsuex
I've always wondered why men that are loosing they're hair don't just shave
they're head. I think it looks good, better then missing chunks of hair here
and there and eventually, you'll get used to your new look.

A friend of mine is 32 and has almost a full head of grey hair - he likes it,
doesn't try to dye it and styles it appropriately and he's in marketing.

I have great hair but prefer to buzz my head to the lowest setting my clippers
will go. I've never enjoyed the mindless conversation with the barber (nor the
expense) - I do it once a week myself; it's always fresh and takes me 5
minutes.

You have options buddy - no need to get depressed about it.

------
SupNoob
Some men shave their head, even with a full head of hair. For the look.

Others prefer a very close buzz. A guy I work with has no hair problems, but
just buzzes it all off.

Don't sweat it, men have an easy time in our society with regards to looks.
And you'll soon find that getting women has more to do with your
job/car/house/personality than it does with your hair.

